# Address in Iraq



## rougemedic13 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi everybody.
Well I finally got my Address over here and if anybody wants it just send me a private message and I'll get back to you with it. Thank you for all the Love and support. You guys make life a little easier for those of us over here. much appreciated


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

I always appreciate you Army guys....its good to know someone was behind us in case we needed backup!!!!!!!!!!!!!! j/k 

My family would like to send you a care package!!!

I sent ya a PM!!!!

Mike


----------

